# RS4 New Shape



## Guest

??? ???

So why? oh why is the RS4 not with us inthe new A4 shape? I have finally convinced the other half that cars are not just to "get you from A to B". but we need an estate and as much as I would love an RS6, can't be doing with an automatic (Not yet 30 yrs old!!!) 
???

Donna

(The p*ss artist formerly known as Donna_Kebab)


----------



## scoTTy

You're looking at about 18months yet! :-/


----------



## giles

Settle for an S4 - picking up my new Black S4 Avant on Monday! Awesome motor with a great engine.

Know what you mean about the RS6 - I test drove one. Not for me - yet. Couldn't live with the surging auto arrangement, and even if I could then my wife couldn't!

Don't worry TT is staying, the A4 Cab is going.......


----------



## Kell

Perhaps you could get this done to it.



> There is no other more direct way of bringing the fascination of the DTM (German Touring Car Masters) onto the streets: With the Abt S4+ for the first time Abt Sportslineâ€™s customers do not only profit from the technical know-how of the successful racing team, but also with regards to the optics distinctive colour is shown by Abt Sportsline: The ab(t)solute sportscar with 344 HP (253 kW) and brutal 410 Nm torque is painted in the design of the current DTM-cars of Christian Abt and the 2002 champion Laurent Aiello.


----------



## donna_kebab

Mmmmmmmm Nice!!

Giles - an S4 Avant - v nice too, though it seems he has now defected to a BMW X5, which means I will have to swap ROO for a S4 Cab when at last it appears instead!! Shame!

I know giles, you didnt like the A4 Cab, but was it mainly a power thing?

As I am nearing 30 I may go back on my word about the A4 being for pensioners !! Especially now the new TT isnt going to appear for some time !


----------



## giles

S4 has arrived.

Picked it up on the Monday before Xmas. Wow - it is incredible. The power!

Sadly A4 Cab went.

I did love the Cab, but yes power was one thing - the 3.0 was more a tourer than a racer. AND the STEERING - how Audi got away with the terrible sloppy steering on the Cab I just don't know.

Power and steering on the S4 Cab should be great though. Who knows may end up selling the TT to get an S4 Cab in time....especially if another baby is on the way.


----------



## clived

Giles,

Have you got a manual or a tiptronic? I test drove a tiptronic S4 yesterday - have you driven both?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Neil

Had a Nogaro (I think) RS4 at Listers Coventry today, VERY NICE ;D - debadged though, dunno why people do that, never liked it myself (even more stealth though I guess).


----------



## jonno

> Had a Nogaro (I think) RS4 at Listers Coventry today, VERY NICE ;D - debadged though, dunno why people do that, never liked it myself (even more stealth though I guess).


quality quote - Nogaro RS4 stealth - hardly!
Would like to try one tho.


----------



## Neil

> quality quote - Nogaro RS4 stealth Â - hardly!


"Stealth" as in: to the average man on the street it looks like a normal estate car.

And with the badges off, even more so.

I stand by my comment  ;D


----------



## Kell

S4 cab is now available for ordering. Or will be soon...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1074610418


----------



## sitas4

neil1003 said:


> quality quote - Nogaro RS4 stealth Â - hardly!
> 
> 
> 
> "Stealth" as in: to the average man on the street it looks like a normal estate car.
> 
> And with the badges off, even more so.
> 
> I stand by my comment  ;D
Click to expand...

I agree - not many Audis do look sporty though!


----------



## jonno

New RS4 info here http://translate.google.com/transla...n/artikel.php?artikel_id=6036&artikel_seite=2



> At the upper end of the HP scale we find like had the S4 and starting from center 2005 the new RS4. its toward high speed and single butterfly valve regulation of further developed 4,2-Liter-V8-FSI-Saugmotor bring it on 420 HP. Also the second RS4-Generation, which this time by the way debuetiert in the sedan, gives it again only as hand switch.
> 
> During the high motorizing of the A6 Avant AUDI goes in the future new ways. In the S6 the V8 is replaced by a V10 throttled on 420 HP, whose 500-PS-Variante accelerates the Lamborghini Gallardo. The RS6 sets still one drauf: Animated by two turbochargers, it brings the FSI execution of the well-known 4,2-Liter-V8 to 500 HP. The maximum torque of 630 Nm still getoppt of the 4,0-Liter-V8-TDI, which vibrates 650 Nm from the crankshaft as Biturbo. The power Diesel is only used in the A6 Avant in the middle of 2006.


Sorry for poor transalation[/b]


----------



## Iceman

All New Audi RS4.

















































wfg, Hans.


----------



## scoTTy

There's a rumour going that this may be the S4 and the RS4 is even more flaired etc.

Maybe the initial press pics were to put off the opposition or maybe this new rumour is just that.


----------



## Tricky

I hope this rumour is true - the car in the pics just doesn't say 'RS' to me


----------



## simonm

Eh?

I am confused, the new shape S4 pics are all over the web

http://www.fast-autos.net/audi/05audis4.html


----------



## ColinH

The car in the photos is registered KE, which is Kempten, which is the home of Abt, so it may be one of their developments rather than Audi themselves.


----------



## Iceman

KE plates be there for diversion it is a real new RS4.
The new shape A4/S4 is not yet availeble for tuners there for it can't be a ABT product.
It is possible ABT is doeing development work for Audi instead.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Tricky

According to a post on another forum, this has been confirmed to be the new S4, not the RS4.


----------



## simonm

Guys, maybe you didn't catch my previous post.

The new S4 is out, and it doesn't look like that, end of story.

IT IS NOT THE NEW S4, THIS IS THE NEW S4.

http://www.fast-autos.net/audi/05audis4.html


----------



## Tricky

My eyes may be deceiving me but they look like the same car to me - albeit one in black, the other in silver and with different alloys.


----------



## Iceman

New pics off the RS4.

































wfg, Hans.


----------



## Tricky

> We stopped in the quattro GmbH car park, and there were two red S4 Avants with licence plates that identify them as coming from Kempten, home of the tuner Abt. Our host said this is most likely subterfuge to make them look like tuner cars when they are on the roads or the 'ring for testing. They had been fitted with roll cages, and dataloggers and had wheel arches rolled out to accomodate RS 6-style 19" wheels, wide oval exhaust tips like the RS 6, some metal channel work behind the grilles by the front fog lights and at least one of them had a guage mounted on the driver's A-pillar. As we were unable to get too close, this is all we could see, but it certainly looks like a 4.2 turbo has been / is being tested in the B6 S4 body. Production isn't likely until next Autumn, so there's time to change things yet, but these were the only A/S4 mules we could see.


This is from a post on Tyresmoke by a guy who was in Neckasulm to pick up his A8 W12.


----------



## Iceman

New pictures off a blue RS4 on the Nordschleife.
http://www.autoweek.nl/forum/read.php?f ... 45&t=60445









wfg, Hans.


----------

